# Can I just say....



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz kicked butt in his obedience lesson this morning! :dblthumb2 He is so darn fun to work!

We've really stepped it up training-wise the past couple days and it shows! His attention was right-on in the ring... even with the little Aussie puppy following his around; our trainer following us and waving food his directions AND when she was working the retrieve on the flat IN THE RING while we were heeling!

He's such a stud.......... He totally :jamming: (rocks!).

Signed,

A Proud Mom


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

P.S.

Ten days 'til Top Dog Obedience!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You go Quiz. Cause I know your Top Dog!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That little dog and her mom is just jealous and they know you are the TOP DOG. Way to go kicking butt and congratulations. We know you are going to keep kicking butt including the Top Dog Obiedence.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Way to go Steph and Quiz. Your hard work and determination is really an inspiration. Keep up the good work.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

i know the deep down jake wishes he could be like quiz. haha!! yea right!..actually i wish...:

do you have any pictures of quiz in any of the lessons?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

foreveramber said:


> i know the deep down jake wishes he could be like quiz. haha!! yea right!..actually i wish...:
> 
> do you have any pictures of quiz in any of the lessons?



I'm pretty sure there's video of him on my Youtube page... 

either YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. or YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Stephanie you should be a proud mom!
You're raising a nice boy!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Yay, Quiz! Good boy - way to make your momma proud!


----------

